# Caron Butler



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has been woeful so far. His performance was pretty disappointing last year after the trade, it is even worse this season. It's just not working and I doubt the injury problems are the biggest reason for it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He needs the ball more. I hate to think it's because of age because he's only 30 and has never been the quickest guy. He has a lot of tools he can use, but the offense just doesn't seem fluid for him. The Mavericks just might be too stacked for Butler's own good. Between Dirk and Kidd handling the ball, then Terry, Butler's just not getting it enough. If he doesn't adjust to become a better spot-up shooter, this really won't be a good fit. I hate to throw the trade card out this early in the season, but Butler's just not working out at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's his contract situation like? Is there any way he gets traded again before the deadline?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He needs the ball more. I hate to think it's because of age because he's only 30 and has never been the quickest guy. He has a lot of tools he can use, but the offense just doesn't seem fluid for him. The Mavericks just might be too stacked for Butler's own good. Between Dirk and Kidd handling the ball, then Terry, Butler's just not getting it enough. If he doesn't adjust to become a better spot-up shooter, this really won't be a good fit. I hate to throw the trade card out this early in the season, but Butler's just not working out at all.


His usage rate is actually pretty high and even higher than ever before, that's not the problem. He is just not doing anything with it, has always been prone to being a ballstopper and it looks like the best days are clearly behind him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> What's his contract situation like? Is there any way he gets traded again before the deadline?


His contract is expiring, so yeah, he could very well be moved again if his play doesn't improve dramatically and soon.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd hope he would actually be performing to add value to that expiring, but he's going to be moved by February anyway. Hell, that was part of the appeal of trading for him, Cuban has a knack for always keeping a good expiring contract. 

I know that sounds kind of foolish but it's true, with a team like the Mavericks, with no cap space and a fairly low draft pick every year trading is the only way to make any major alterations to the team, and he knows expiring contracts are the one thing that always have value. All-star players routinely get traded for cap relief and a pot of peas.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope he plays better, b/c he hasn't played that well this year. Some of it may be nagging injuries, but Dallas really does need wing help. He's expiring, so he's not difficult to move, but I'm not sure who we'd be able to get. Josh Smith and Andre Iguodala come to mind, but I feel like the Hawks and 76ers would want more than just expirings for those guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> I hope he plays better, b/c he hasn't played that well this year. Some of it may be nagging injuries, but Dallas really does need wing help. He's expiring, so he's not difficult to move, but I'm not sure who we'd be able to get. Josh Smith and Andre Iguodala come to mind, but I feel like the Hawks and 76ers would want more than just expirings for those guys.


Smith isn't available and it would take a lot more to get Iguodala. The only positive is that if you can someone for Butler it is probably worth it because he isn't doing anything.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, like I said, I'm not sure we'd have the pieces to get those guys. My only other thought would be to replace his production w/ Roddy and D. Jones should he not pan out w/ the Mavericks. Neither of the guys I just mentioned could play SF though, which is something Caron is doing now.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So for those of you who don't know I currently live in Houston, which made me ask myself the current question...if the Rockets keep losing and become open to trading Kevin Martin, should the Mavericks swap Caron for him? By trading Martin, the Rockets would potentially position themselves to have 20+ mil in cap space should they revoke bird rights on Battier, Yao, Jeffries, etc...


----------

